# caseta de planta baixa i pis



## Azzurra

Hola 

No estoy segura de lo que es una "caseta de planta baixa i pis"... Es sencillamente una pequeña casa de dos niveles? 

Y para los que sepan italiano, se podría traducir con "casetta a due piani"?

Os pongo el pasaje en cuestión:

_Caminàvem arran de mar i la marinada ens despentinava els cabells. Quan érem a l'alçada de la roca del cargol, tot d'una, el pare s'ha aturat davant d'una *caseta de planta baixa i pis*, amb un petit jardí al davant._

Muchísimas gracias...


----------



## Agró

Azzurra said:


> Hola
> 
> No estoy segura de lo que es una "caseta de planta baixa i pis"... Es sencillamente una pequeña casa de dos niveles? (Direi di sì)
> 
> Y para los que sepan italiano, se podría traducir con "casetta a due piani"? (Anche su questo direi di sì)
> 
> Os pongo el pasaje en cuestión:
> 
> _Caminàvem arran de mar i la marinada ens despentinava els cabells. Quan érem a l'alçada de la roca del cargol, tot d'una, el pare s'ha aturat davant d'una *caseta de planta baixa i pis*, amb un petit jardí al davant._
> 
> Muchísimas gracias...


----------



## Azzurra

Muchísimas gracias Agró


----------



## ursu-lab

Azzurra said:


> Hola
> 
> No estoy segura de lo que es una "caseta de planta baixa i pis"... Es sencillamente una pequeña casa de dos niveles?
> 
> Y para los que sepan italiano, se podría traducir con "casetta a due piani"?
> 
> Os pongo el pasaje en cuestión:
> 
> _Caminàvem arran de mar i la marinada ens despentinava els cabells. Quan érem a l'alçada de la roca del cargol, tot d'una, el pare s'ha aturat davant d'una *caseta de planta baixa i pis*, amb un petit jardí al davant._
> 
> Muchísimas gracias...




Il fatto che abbia specificato e separato "planta baixa" e "pis", o che non abbia scritto "dúplex", mi fa pensare che in realtà nel piano terra ci sia semplicemente il posto per la barca (visto che è sul mare), l'ingresso e poc'altro. Cioè la casa è su due piani, ma in realtà l'appartamento abitabile è solo al primo piano, cioè in quello rialzato. 
Il che ha senso anche per via del pericolo delle mareggiate....

Io direi:
Casetta *su *due piani.


----------



## Azzurra

ursu-lab said:


> Il fatto che abbia specificato e separato "planta baixa" e "pis", o che non abbia scritto "dúplex", mi fa pensare che in realtà nel piano terra ci sia semplicemente il posto per la barca (visto che è sul mare), l'ingresso e poc'altro. Cioè la casa è su due piani, ma in realtà l'appartamento abitabile è solo al primo piano, cioè in quello rialzato.
> Il che ha senso anche per via del pericolo delle mareggiate....
> 
> Io direi:
> Casetta *su *due piani.



Interessante considerazione... cercherò meglio con google immagini, quel poco che avevo trovato mi aveva fatto pensare a una casa a due piani con piano terra abitabile (cucina, bagno ecc.), ma può essere come dici tu.


----------



## betulina

Jo diria que no, Ursu-lab... Crec que ja anàveu per bon camí. Si no diu "dúplex" és perquè per dúplex entenem un pis, en un bloc de pisos, de dues plantes; però una casa, al meu entendre, no és un dúplex.

Pel text de l'Azzurra, entenc que és una casa de pescadors típica, de les que es veuen al llarg de la costa, Badalona inclosa!  És una casa petita, que a la planta baixa té la cuina i la sala-menjador i al pis, a dalt, les habitacions. Però les dues plantes són habitables. S'acostuma a dir així, "planta baixa" i "pis". En alguns casos han habilitat l'edifici per fer-hi dos habitatges independents, i llavors els números del carrer se solen dir, per exemple, "31" i "31 pis". Aquest "pis" ve d'això.


----------



## ursu-lab

betulina said:


> Jo diria que no, Ursu-lab... Crec que ja anàveu per bon camí. Si no diu "dúplex" és perquè per dúplex entenem un pis, en un bloc de pisos, de dues plantes; però una casa, al meu entendre, no és un dúplex.
> 
> Pel text de l'Azzurra, entenc que és una casa de pescadors típica, de les que es veuen al llarg de la costa, Badalona inclosa!  És una casa petita, que a la planta baixa té la cuina i la sala-menjador i al pis, a dalt, les habitacions. Però les dues plantes són habitables. S'acostuma a dir així, "planta baixa" i "pis". En alguns casos han habilitat l'edifici per fer-hi dos habitatges independents, i llavors els números del carrer se solen dir, per exemple, "31" i "31 pis". Aquest "pis" ve d'això.



D'acord. Però crec (potser només és una sensació meva) que en italià amb la preposició "*di *due piani" s'entèn que es tracta de *dos *pisos, mentre que amb "*su *due piani" (o "*a *due piani") es refereix a la distribució d*'un* mateix habitatge repartit en dos nivells, com en aquest cas.


----------



## Azzurra

Entonces creo que estamos todas de acuerdo  lo que no había contemplado como opción desde el principio era la traducción "casetta *di *due piani", y si entre "*a*"/"*su*" no hay diferencia de sentido (había entendido que sí que había), entonces el problema está resulto  (que ganas de irme de vacaciones en una "caseta de planta baixa i pis" cerca del mar...! )


----------

